# My 55gal 4ft Cichlid Community tank.



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Tank contains 2 Blue Acaras, 2 Green Sevrums, 1 Redtail shark, 1 Firemouth, 1 Convict, 2 Kribs and 1 Nicaragua Cichlid.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice use of live plants. I want that giant anubias.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice tank. I love the Nic. They're great looking fish.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

jd_7655 said:


> Nice use of live plants. I want that giant anubias.


Thanks mate, i really recommend this plant, it's insanely hardy, it was in my 30 gal tank, i ignored my 30gal tank for like 4 months then all of a sudden this plant grew out of control so i moved it downstairs. It doesn't grow algae and it spreads like wild fire. One of the best live plants IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve ever had. Also it doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t shed!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Good looking tank and fish. I want your male Nic! I have a female and have been in search of a good looking male!

I think a black or blue background would really add a lot!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Good looking tank and fish. I want your male Nic! I have a female and have been in search of a good looking male!
> 
> I think a black or blue background would really add a lot!


I had a blue background on it, the other side of the blue background is black. I took it off like 3 days ago, i was thinking about getting a background with like rocks and plants. What you reckon? Or would that be too distracting from the fish?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I prefer a solid darker colored background myself; I usually use black. I think the rock/plant backgrounds really do take away from the tank itself as well as the fish.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> I prefer a solid darker colored background myself; I usually use black. I think the rock/plant backgrounds really do take away from the tank itself as well as the fish.


Ok cool, i might just use the black one then.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good, post up pics when you get it on there. I bet it will really make the fish and plants stand out.

Also, do you use any kind of ferts for the plants?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Sounds good, post up pics when you get it on there. I bet it will really make the fish and plants stand out.
> 
> Also, do you use any kind of ferts for the plants?


Nah i don't use fertalizers on the plants at all, i was planning on buying some iron tablets though. The tablets wont work on the Anubias though since it's growing on driftwood. But it doesn't need it, the plant is a machine.


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Good looking tank! Did you tie the Anubias to the driftwood? I've been trying to get java ferns to grow off driftwood for months, but they just won't stick, any tips?


----------

